# Central Texas Trail Section



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks sweet, private or public?

If its public, please PM me a location.


----------



## bigkfisk (May 1, 2007)

*Location please!*

Please inform us where we can ride these trails. If public, of course. I'm about as central Texas as you can get.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

bigkfisk said:


> Please inform us where we can ride these trails. If public, of course. I'm about as central Texas as you can get.


These trails are located in San Marcos, Texas. From Austin, exit 204B on I-35. Take a right on CM Allen Parkway. Cross the R.R. tracks after Cheatham St. and take a right on Comal St. near the play ground area. Directly to the left is a wooded section of land near CM Allen and Comal and it's in there. You can see the road from it, so if you wonder to far towards the San Marcos River, you've gone to far.

The land isn't owned by the city, but I believe by the Rail Road Company. Apparently these have been there for 25 years, give or take. Just don't destroy them and maybe do some work if there are tools around.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Are they legal? 

They look like they'll erode in a matter of minutes in a heavy rain.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> Are they legal?
> 
> They look like they'll erode in a matter of minutes in a heavy rain.


What defines 'legal'? Are they on public land? No. Is the city going to tear them down? Unlikely, because they're on Rail Road land. The tracks are 50 yards from the trails.

We've had some heavy rain in the past month and they haven't eroded that much. It possible they are like this because people work on them from time to time.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Since they aren't legal I wouldn't put too much work into them.

We had some perfectly fine, smaller jumps in an area that was otherwise unused, but they still got torn down just because someone didn't want them there. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

the best trails in mn are right next to the tracks. like 25 feet away. ive been riding em for 10 years, and theyve been there for at least twice as long. the city knows about them, as well as the fact that 14 year olds love to come down there to smoke pot. but cops take trips down there every so often to make sure they dont see any illegal activity.

dig away, if theyve been there for quite some time they probably wont be moving very soon


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Might have to check those out when we go to Twin Parks for the March 1st HuckFest. Details: http://www.twinparkscountryclub.com/Huck Fest 08.html


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

gdurt said:


> Might have to check those out when we go to Twin Parks for the March 1st HuckFest. Details: http://www.twinparkscountryclub.com/Huck Fest 08.html


Take your bike to TP too, there are some features out there as well (that probly need lotsa work and who knows what condition they are in).
Edit: now that the pics show for me, I see these are DJs and not trail. There are a bunch of BIG djs at TP./


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

BMX=Trails MTB=DJ's same thing


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Graydog said:


> BMX=Trails MTB=DJ's same thing


ah.


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

sealclubber said:


> the best trails in mn are right next to the tracks. like 25 feet away. ive been riding em for 10 years, and theyve been there for at least twice as long. the city knows about them, as well as the fact that 14 year olds love to come down there to smoke pot. but cops take trips down there every so often to make sure they dont see any illegal activity.
> 
> dig away, if theyve been there for quite some time they probably wont be moving very soon


I don't think they're going anywhere. They might disapear only because people don't maintain them, but not because they're getting torn down. They've been there for 25 years.


----------



## Graydog (Jan 3, 2007)

How old are those pics? Looks like they just need a good packing to be in prime shape.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking place if I go down to austin I'd definitely would want to check it out...


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

*what the huck?!*



gdurt said:


> Might have to check those out when we go to Twin Parks for the March 1st HuckFest. Details: http://www.twinparkscountryclub.com/Huck Fest 08.html


gdurt, I wonder if there are details on that website that do not render well for mac/safari users... I see no details. Just a rather lame page with entry fees. I've been to TP and jumped there. It is way cool, but the website doesn't do it justice. Do I need to have a look at the website from a PC?


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

keylay,

that spot looks sweet. I will definitely go hit them soon, and take a couple buddies. Thanks for sharing.

We are digging whenever we have soil moisture (not very often) on utility land adjacent to McAllister Park in San Antonio. Eventually, we'll post some pics. There's also another spot just off the park on airport property. 

sealclubber - Both spots are pretty much in the same boat as what you describe...the "authorities" tolerate the digging and they've been there for years. On another topic, your handle reminds me of a very old Army marching "jodie" call (kind of a song) that goes: "Don't bludgeon a seal, just for a meal. Do it 'cause you wanna hear the litle sucker squeal. Hit 'em on the head; do it just for kicks. And poke out his eyes with your eye-pokin' sticks." For any ultra-pc or animal-lover people out there who are tempted to go flame-tastic: this song was understood as it was intended - as a sick joke to get a laugh and maybe relieve stress. Most old jodies were not pc, and consequently, are gone from today's military...who knows if for better or worse. Another example: "Don't let your dingle-dangle dangle in the dirt. Pick up your dingle-dangle, put it in your shirt." (Dogtags, people, just dogtags dingle and dangling.)


----------



## gdurt (Nov 26, 2007)

Website is the same for me B100. I've been meaning to call them for details.......


----------



## shredder451 (Feb 26, 2008)

B100 said:


> keylay,
> 
> We are digging whenever we have soil moisture (not very often) on utility land adjacent to McAllister Park in San Antonio. Eventually, we'll post some pics. There's also another spot just off the park on airport property.


yo dude. I'm attending UTSA first year, but i was wondering, i went to Macallister park and only found two jumps, both of which were probably for downhill guys. nothing against downhill, (did a lot in wyoming) I need to find some local dirtjumps, im up for helping or anything. Let me know maybe we can hook up and build some jumps. 
John


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Sick burm!


----------



## shredder451 (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be checking these out today(3/27) around 4:30ish on my way to College Station. Hopefully I can meet some peoples there.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Some shaping, that those jumps would be dialed. Looks like a cool spot.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

ha! I was in Austin last weekend hit'n Ninth st and Redbox trails, wish I'd have known about this spot...


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

way to put up directions to an illegal spot....


----------



## shredder451 (Feb 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of BMX trails in college station area??? Im talking about dirtjumps.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

sealclubber said:


> the best trails in mn are right next to the tracks. like 25 feet away. ive been riding em for 10 years, and theyve been there for at least twice as long. the city knows about them, as well as the fact that 14 year olds love to come down there to smoke pot. but cops take trips down there every so often to make sure they dont see any illegal activity.
> 
> dig away, if theyve been there for quite some time they probably wont be moving very soon


where might these jumps in nm be i may be going this summer to visit friends


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

shredder451 said:


> Does anyone know of BMX trails in college station area??? Im talking about dirtjumps.


Prolly not the smartest idea, but its okay its his ass the rest of the riders will be beating after their jumps get plowed and they find out he posted up direction on a forum shared by thousands


----------



## BroncoJo (Feb 18, 2008)

shredder451 said:


> Does anyone know of BMX trails in college station area??? Im talking about dirtjumps.


I'll have some going once I finish this semester. check your PMs


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

anyone been out there recently? im goin out there tomorrow.


----------

